# ***OFFICIAL*** Mike Swick vs. Dan Hardy Pre/Post Fight MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Mike "Quick" Swick facing Dan "The Outlaw" Hardy in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hardy has really good odds in the sports books, but going with Swick. Hardy is one arrogant "bastad"...lolz. Swick's got the range, speed, and rapid fire punches. It'll be entertaining.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Hardy takes it. No sensible reason why. He makes me laugh. What he did to Davis was the best wind up evar.

He looked really good in his older fights, but that don't mean squat. I mean, AlTurk was a Cagerage champ wasn't he? Lot of good that did him.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

This is a tough fight to call. 

Hardy's striking was impressive against Davis and I believe he spent a bit of time with Freddie Roach leading up to that fight which can only be a good thing. 

However, Swick always fights with a lot intensity which some fighters find hard to handle.

I see Swick winning a close decision but I'll be rooting for Hardy all the way.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Hardy has the better technical stand-up. I think Swick may use a strategy similar to his fight with Davis at 85. 

Swick WILL be KO'd sooner or later the way he comes forward with his chin up in exchanges. I don't know if Hardy has the power to be the guy to KO him though.

It's a close fight to call though.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Swick is a better all around fighter. I think he will have his way with Hardy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Swick wins this, but not easily. Hardy can take some hits, I just think that if old Swick shows up who throws 4-5 punch combo's he will eventually overwhelm Hardy. But Swick will need his gas tank for this fight as Hardy like to keep moving forward.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im a big Dan Hardy fan, but my mind tells me Swick via 2nd round tko..


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I want hardy to take this but I think Swick will get the KO and get his title shot...


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't imagine Swick not taking this. I don't think Hardy's ready for someone of his caliber.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I'm fairly sure Hardy will really step up and show his worth in this fight. 

He'll still get decapitated by St. Pierre though.


----------



## jthereaper (Nov 10, 2009)

im a swick fan but also a hardy fan i just hope its an all out brawl.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hardy is a fraud just like Bisping. Swick is going to destroy him.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a gut feeling that Hardy takes this. Not even sure why.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Hardy loses by "Swickatine" or Flurry TKO in the 1st. I've been waiting a long time to see Swick at the top of the heap.


----------



## dan_super (Nov 11, 2009)

*Swick Strategy over Hardy UFC 105 Swick vs Hardy*

Swick is going to use his strength in submissions over Hardy and make him tap out in the second round.

Check it out here how!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnv3D2OACLc


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I *really* hope Dan Hardy gets the win. Don't particularly like Swick, he's an exciting fighter but seems like abit of a twat. Dan's outspoken, but he's bloody funny. Giving Swick the 'runner-up' trophy at the press conference, and then calling him Mike 'One Trick' Swick in the Countdown show. He's a funny guy. Wouldn't stand a hope in hell against GSP, but I'd like to see him beat Swick. Also, if Hardy beats Swick, then we'll get to see Daley knock Swick out as well =D That's a fight I'd like to see.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This is the night that Dan Hardy announces himself to the world. Sure, we all know who he is, we know he has potential, but we don't know how far he can go. On Saturday he is going to become the number one contender for the welterweight title. 

I see these two as being very close in terms of skills. Hardy has the edge on the feet, Swick on the floor. I don't think Swick is going to catch Hardy with one of his flurries, I think Hardy will be able to use his feet to get out of any danger. Hardy will outpoint Swick two rounds to one. 

This will be a decision win for the Brit. Swick can keep his runner-up trophy.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

yoda said:


> I can't imagine Swick not taking this. I don't think Hardy's ready for someone of his caliber.


agreed even though I want dan hardy to win


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

im going with hardy because hes the younger of the two but i dont think it matters since i dont beleive either will be able to beat GSP:confused03:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Swick will knock em silly...too much range, quickness, and speed with his punches.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> im going with hardy because hes the younger of the two but i dont think it matters since i dont beleive either will be able to beat GSP:confused03:


No one is going to beat GSP. Does that mean there is no point finding new challengers for him? He dominated Fitch and Alves, who are a step above the rest of the WW's, so does that mean nobody else should get a shot? 

To be honest at the moment I'd rather see one of Swick or Hardy go at him instead of a rematch with Fitch or Koscheck. 

Maybe Anthony Johnson will be fast tracked after he beats Kos at 106.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> I *really* hope Dan Hardy gets the win. Don't particularly like Swick, he's an exciting fighter but seems like abit of a twat. Dan's outspoken, but he's bloody funny. Giving Swick the 'runner-up' trophy at the press conference, and then calling him Mike 'One Trick' Swick in the Countdown show. He's a funny guy. Wouldn't stand a hope in hell against GSP, but I'd like to see him beat Swick. Also, if Hardy beats Swick, then we'll get to see Daley knock Swick out as well =D That's a fight I'd like to see.


Indeed. Hardy can be pretty funny and brash but he has never come across as especially nasty in his interviews. It's just good ol' fashioned smack talk with this dude. 

I dunno though, man. Swick has got the ability to end fights with his flurries and they can catch any man off guard. But Hardy displayed a little bit of toughness in his last fight against a game Marcus Davis. He was getting beat at first but adapted midway through the fight and stole the win. I say Hardy will win through heart and toughness.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Time for Hardy to pull off the upset. Not sure why I think he will win as he shouldn't but I just have this feeling.

Edit: I want Hardy to lose though because he is such a tool lol


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

War Hardy!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice Right , looked like it dazed Swick .


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GSP is going to absolutely destroy whoever wins this fight.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Why he got clinch on the fence instead of finishing it :confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

****Official** Dan Hardy Vs Mike Swick Tape Delay Disscussion Thread, NO SPOILERS*

This thread is for those watching on tape delay to discuss the fights without having the results given away, absolutly no spoilers allowed in this thread. It will be merged with the official discussion thread following the tape delay airing of the event.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike might have won the last round.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

can't believe Hardy is going to be fighting GSP
GSP by wrecking ball


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

deanmzi said:


> can't believe Hardy is going to be fighting GSP
> GSP by wrecking ball


GSP by Sonic Boom .


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

420atalon said:


> GSP is going to absolutely destroy whoever wins this fight.


This. Hardy showed a lack of killer instinct in this fight, and I'd of never thought that. He has Swick hurt badly on several occasions, but ties up and goes for take downs? Wtf? Seriously.

GSP by Mortal Combat esq fatality.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

thought Swick was going to get a UD going into this - Hardy is a tough sob


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice win for Hardy, rocked him 3/4 times. He should have capitalised though. Bout time Swick got found out, he's got a less impressive resume than Bisping. He's got quite a few wins, but if you look at the names there's no-one there of any serious note. He's beaten Schoenauer, Ray, Vigneault, Riggs, Loiseau, Burkman, Davis, Goulet and Saunders. That's such a MEH list of names.

Hardy's not going to stand a chance against GSP, but it's nice to see a UK guy getting a title shot. Big Dan Hardy fan. Just hope we get to see Semtex knock Swick out now


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Swick gave up at the end. He knew he had to finish in the last round and he didn't really go all out for it.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

This just in: Dan Hardy is pretty good.

But GSP is great. And Dan eats too many shots even in the standup, let alone how badly GSP will own him on the ground. Dan will do well to land 3 punches.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

GSP in not impressed.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Shoegazer said:


> This just in: Dan Hardy is pretty good.
> 
> But GSP is great. And Dan eats too many shots even in the standup, let alone how badly GSP will own him on the ground. Dan will do well to land 3 punches.


Hardy won't be able to stop the takedowns and he doesn't have the ground game to neutralize GSPs GnP, he does have a punchers chance though


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Toxic had to edit my post because I cant read that the title says no spoilers.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was very impressed with Hardy, it was an awesome fight. And as excited as I was about his performance, after his speech, when it panned over to GSP, I LOL'd as I remembered Hardy was now next in line.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hardy's going to need a Serra-esque fluke win. The only way I see him beating GSP is with a big punch that gets through. I don't expect GSP to give him a chance to get the KO though. Cannot wait for the fight, 2 of my favourite fighters battling it out for the title. Think the UK fighters have really announced themselves tonight. The only UK fighter that's lost on the main card is the one that's effectively American .


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> This. Hardy showed a lack of killer instinct in this fight, and I'd of never thought that. He has Swick hurt badly on several occasions, but ties up and goes for take downs? Wtf? Seriously.
> 
> GSP by Mortal Combat esq fatality.


This wont be hardys biggest problem when fighting gsp. The question wheter he can wrestle with gsp or not.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No Spoilers in this thread Kreed.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Good fight by Dan, i'm a massive fan of his, but lets be real, GSP will take him down all day long. But hey, the first Brit to fight for a title in the UFC, so im well happy with that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can answer that question for you now Uchaaa; he can't.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did anybody watch that fight and honestly look at either Swick or Hardy and think hey they deserve a title shot, seriously these two are at best gatekeepers, Swick is almost lucky because Hardy saved him from getting the beating of his life, unfortunately for Hardy he just stepped into position to be annihilated. Best performance of Hardy's career by far but he still proved he has a long way to go before he will be a threat to GSP.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know what was going through Mike's head the last 1 min of the fight. He had to know he was going to lose a decision and only started throwing punches and goes for broke the last 10 seconds? wtf.

BUt good for Dan, he proved me wrong and have to admit he's got power in his strikes.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Did anybody watch that fight and honestly look at either Swick or Hardy and think hey they deserve a title shot, seriously these two are at best gatekeepers, Swick is almost lucky because Hardy saved him from getting the beating of his life, unfortunately for Hardy he just stepped into position to be annihilated. Best performance of Hardy's career by far but he still proved he has a long way to go before he will be a threat to GSP.


Look on the brightside. If Swick didn't get injured, then we'd have been looking at either Swick or Kampmann getting a title shot. Hardy's better than both those guys. Hopefully it means we'll get to see Swick vs Semtex now!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Look on the brightside. If Swick didn't get injured, then we'd have been looking at either Swick or Kampmann getting a title shot. Hardy's better than both those guys. Hopefully it means we'll get to see Swick vs Semtex now!


Neither Swick, Kampman, Hardy or Semtex could beat either Fitch or Alves and none of them are a threat outside of some Serra like hail mary, GSP is better than any of them at every single aspect.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

i'm just glad swick is out of the the running for number 1 contender, the way zuffa came to that decision in the first place could only be described as unprofessional..When swick couldn't make the kampmann fight he should have dropped to the back of he line or be made to fight semtex in the very least..But they were so hell bent on selling an ex TUF alumni vs the canadian cash cow by all means..Now it has blown up in their face and I am loving it.. Swick and kampman have/had no business being number 1 contenders anyway i'm just glad real talent prevailed oer politics


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> This wont be hardys biggest problem when fighting gsp. The question wheter he can wrestle with gsp or not.


That's actually a question?? Of course Hardy can't wrestle with GSP.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Did anybody watch that fight and honestly look at either Swick or Hardy and think hey they deserve a title shot, seriously these two are at best gatekeepers, Swick is almost lucky because Hardy saved him from getting the beating of his life, unfortunately for Hardy he just stepped into position to be annihilated. Best performance of Hardy's career by far but he still proved he has a long way to go before he will be a threat to GSP.


I know on paper it seems like Hardy is going to get destroyed, and yeah I wouldn't bet on him winning but the guy has a lot of heart and at least a punchers chance which is better than no chance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alves had a much better punchers chance than Hardy and he had good TD defense, Hardy's odds of winning are slimmer than the ring card girls.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't read if you don't want to hear too much



Dan made some bad decisions - I think it was cockiness. When he was doing well he wanted to take him down and finish it with full mount - but he never got. He started swinging short Sherk like when he was winning too. He's good defensive, but lacks experience and gets stupider when frustrated.

Bisping did well but his chin is gone - it was weak to start with but now it's totally gone. (Wrong thread ooops)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spoilers are fine in this thread you don't need to use tags.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, de-lighted with this result. 

Must remember to go and laugh at those who thought Swick was anything other than another middling fighter.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lol @ toxic being proved wrong again. Hardy to get exposed by swick? hmmm.

Any ways, good showing by hardy, still nothing to get that excited about though, hes gonna get tooled by GSP. Daley is the next up and coming British fighter, quote me on that. He would smash the shit out of Hardy and swick standing up and would have really great fights against the likes of Alves and Rumble.

He will be a champion in time.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

He'll have to work on his groundgame to make an impact in this division,he's not very good on the mat is he?  Hell of a puncher though!

I was a bit dissapointed with Hardy's finishing,he had Swick wobbly a few times with his power but he let him of the hook.

Has Hardy been offered GSP? If I was Hardy I would tell them I'm not ready for him,can you do that? :confused02:


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hotspur said:


> He'll have to work on his groundgame to make an impact in this division,he's not very good on the mat is he?  Hell of a puncher though!
> 
> I was a bit dissapointed with Hardy's finishing,he had Swick wobbly a few times with his power but he let him of the hook.
> 
> Has Hardy been offered GSP? If I was Hardy I would tell them I'm not ready for him,can you do that? :confused02:


Totally agree that Hardy should have another one or two fights before GSP, don't think he's ready just yet.

I too was disappointed with his finishing, there was one point he had Swick really rocked and went for a kick to finish him (and missed), if he went in with his fists he most likely would have finished the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

edit.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Not impressed at all. Swick came out looking like a holocaust victim, has the dude eaten anything in the last month? Also swick had some nice counter punches.

If hardy cant even finish swick, my god.....GSP is going to destroy this chump. They better have an ambulance ready when he fights GSP because GSP will either ground and pound his face through the mat or kick his head off his shoulders.



EDIT: No hardy does not have a punchers chance, even on the feet GSP's striking is light years away from hardy's. GSP is not the same fighter that got TKO'd by serra, in fact I think that was one of the best things that happened to him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Complete hometown screwjob judging Hardy lost this fight and two judges scoring ti 30-27 just shows they didn't watch it. Rocking someone doesn't mean anything if you can't score a knockdown off of it. Swick comepletely outpointed Hardy in the second and the third was only somewhat close from the takedown which Hardy did next to nothing with.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> *lol @ toxic being proved wrong again.* Hardy to get exposed by swick? hmmm.
> 
> Any ways, good showing by hardy, still nothing to get that excited about though, hes gonna get tooled by GSP. Daley is the next up and coming British fighter, quote me on that. He would smash the shit out of Hardy and swick standing up and would have really great fights against the likes of Alves and Rumble.
> 
> He will be a champion in time.


There has been alot of that today, even the fights I got right I never saw being as competitive as they were, worst predictions ever today, (gotta quit betting against all the British maybe). Still not buying Hardy as a contender but he really exposed the fact that Swick does not like getting hit and turned tenative to engage the minute he was hit.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

What's hardy going to do, he is so screwed. I doubt he makes it two rounds.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

I also lol'd at the 2 30-27 judges. Typical brits. Oh well I can promise GSP won't leave it up to the judges.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> Complete hometown screwjob judging Hardy lost this fight and two judges scoring ti 30-27 just shows they didn't watch it. Rocking someone doesn't mean anything if you can't score a knockdown off of it. Swick comepletely outpointed Hardy in the second and the third was only somewhat close from the takedown which Hardy did next to nothing with.


Dude I gotta admit normally I respect your posts but seriously??? Outpointing an opponent over his opponent rocking him multiple times in a fight equals a win while not winning the "points" factor in the fight equals a win? Especially since Swick didn't completely out-point him throughout the fight earned him a win? That's junk- it was close but Swick did not win this fight and his reaction to the decision completely sealed it as he knew he lost.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Walker said:


> Dude I gotta admit normally I respect your posts but seriously??? Outpointing an opponent over his opponent rocking him multiple times in a fight equals a win while not winning the "points" factor in the fight equals a win? Especially since Swick didn't completely out-point him throughout the fight earned him a win? That's junk- it was close but Swick did not win this fight and his reaction to the decision completely sealed it as he knew he lost.


He clearly won the second there is no disputing that and rocking someone is nothing but a solid strike if they aren't hurt enough by it to go down. If he had scored a knockdown in the third I could see giving that round to him but he didn't and was getting landed on like 3 to 1 after the first. People are acting like he dropped him in each round he didn't hurt Swick that badly he never went out or got knocked down. Getting a little rubber legs because you catch a punch to the side of the head isn't the same thing as getting dropped. 

I don't even have so much a problem with the decision more so the clearly crooked judging that gave Hardy the second when he lost every exchange in that round hell it was close to a 10-8 for swick without Hardy landing that one solid shot. If you are heavily favoring grappling I could see the third to Hardy maybe since ti was pretty close but the judges were favoring Hardy not anything he did in the fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't like Hardy, however I'm thoroughly impressed after this fight at his fighting skills. I always thought he was simply a heavy handed striker with a good chin. However, after today, he has shown the he is really a good fighter. 

Honestly, I really don't like swick either, but I know that he is a good fighter. 

Good showing for Hardy today. I look forward to seeing what he can do in the future... hopefully not against GSP (cause he would get GNP'd to death.)


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hardy showed he had a really good chin in this fight. He took some pretty solid shots to the jaw and never even phased him. Good fight by Hardy but GSP is going to murder him. Good fight for GSP to show his striking I think he will destroy him on the feet, but he will probably just wrestle him.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Should give this kid his props. Lets be honest, ppl saying GSPs striking is better, GSP WILL NOT stand with Hardy, i dont see it happening for extended periods of time, its a horrible idea for him to trade with this kid whatsoever and i dont think he will. It will be all about Hardys TDD, ground defense and heart, i dont think he can do it, but standing, he is the type of striker GSP fears and doesnt engage with. GSP doesnt have the power to hurt Hardy standing up, but Hardy most def can hurt him. Ive seen a few of Hardys fight, i dont know about his ground game that well except he looks good on top with those elbows, i dont think he can handle GSP on the ground but i dont think its a fight to be taken lightly by GSP or any of his fans.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Hardy showed he had a really good chin in this fight. He took some pretty solid shots to the jaw and never even phased him. Good fight by Hardy but GSP is going to murder him. Good fight for GSP to show his striking I think he will destroy him on the feet, but he will probably just wrestle him.


You really think GSP will destroy Hardy standing? I think if GSP were dumb enough to keep it standing, he would get KO/TKO'd. This is a simply ground fight for GSP, and always will be, until somebody is able to stop his takedowns.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't like Hardy going into this fight as a person, he seemed brass and cocky, but he is a punk(the true sense of the word as in punk rock) so I'll cut him some slack. He did impress me tonight and pretty , much ate all Swick gave and didn't flinch. Dude has a chin and hits hard. Don't think he'll beat GSP but he definitely has a punchers chance with his southpaw hard hitting counter punching style. I think GSP would be dumb to try and stand with Hardy.

He's a good fighter I'll give him that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow alot of you forget just how good GSP's striking is, since GSP has become an amazing wrestler and got caught by Serra everyone forgets that his kickboxing is what brought him to the dance and GSP still possesses some very lethal stand up, the first time GSP fought Hughes it was his stand up not his wrestling that was supposed to win him that fight.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> You really think GSP will destroy Hardy standing? I think if GSP were dumb enough to keep it standing, he would get KO/TKO'd. This is a simply ground fight for GSP, and always will be, until somebody is able to stop his takedowns.


Oh I know he is gonna win this fight with his wrestling but I still think his standup is superior in everyway but KO power. Hardy got tagged quite a bit in this fight and left his head open a lot. Swick seems to be not nearly as powerful at WW as he was at MW. I dont think Hardy could take GSPs diverse striking with powerful kicks and combinations. He has a punchers chance in this fight but thats about it, I think he would just get beat up in this fight wherever it goes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Oh I know he is gonna win this fight with his wrestling but I still think his standup is superior in everyway but KO power. Hardy got tagged quite a bit in this fight and left his head open a lot. Swick seems to be not nearly as powerful at WW as he was at MW. I dont think Hardy could take GSPs diverse striking with powerful kicks and combinations. He has a punchers chance in this fight but thats about it, I think he would just get beat up in this fight wherever it goes


This but it will most likely be a GnP night for GSP, I mean standing Hardy has a punchers chance and not much else, on the ground he doesn't have a punchers chance he just has no chance.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> You really think GSP will destroy Hardy standing? I think if GSP were dumb enough to keep it standing, he would get KO/TKO'd. This is a simply ground fight for GSP, and always will be, until somebody is able to stop his takedowns.


I agree, its like do some of these people think Sera has better striking than either Hardy or Swick? If you do your wrong and wile GSP has improved leaps and bounds I think he would get beat to the punch and eventually Ko'd IF he decided to stand and strike with Hardy mostly because Hardy has a solid chin and GSP would have to set up power shots wile hardy has power in every punch he throws. 

Not like this matters because we all know GSP will mix it up and eventually take it to the ground. I dont expect Hardy to win but he has a legitimate chance wile the fight is standing.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> If hardy cant even finish swick, my god......


Yeah, cauuuse Mike Swick is easy to finish?

Dude, I'd be willing to bet with 5 rounds, GSP wouldn't be able to finish Swick. 

Lawls if GSP can't finish Swick, my goood.

Really like Hardy, always have but especially dug him before the Marcus Davis fight. Hopefully, he takes out GSP..doubtfully, but I'll be rooting for the bastard.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

To the people saying it was a bad decision - the majority of the board thinks Hardy won, not because of the decision, because of the better striking.
Having said that - all Hardy showed was that he fought smarter than Swick - he didn't show any spectaculer striking and made plenty of mistakes. Largely this fight was about Swicks shortcomings. 
I don't think Hardy is much of a threat to GSP. Hardy will be expecting the takedown, and will be as stubborn as he can be - but I don't see how he can stop it. On the feet too, GSP is just better. If Hardy has a better chin, I don't think it will save him anyway.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

i didn't like the fight last night at all.
for a majority of time the fight lookes like a "hugging contest on the fense".
not that technical in my opinion. to much tactic in it.
i think swick should cut his nickname of his resume: quick,
i didn't see any glance of that.
hardy impressed me in some aspects, but he is still a lomg way away from a title shot in my opinion: i don't think he deserves a title shot in any way, just because he didn't beat top WW contenders.
he needs to have at least one more fight against a top 5 contender before he can get a title ehot. i would love to see him against alves, just to see if he is as tough as some think.

until then, i would love gsp vs fitch 2 !
just to see how much both of the fighters progressed since their fight.


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

Hardy definately got the decision but still don't think he's ready for GSP. 

I'm from the UK and it's nice to have a Brit lined up for a title shot but man, this is GSP we're talking about. The guy has DEVASTATING striking, I don't know why people are writing it off, GSP has some of the fastest counters/kicks in the UFC, his kickboxing is top notch. 

Dan Hardy was impressive but he left himself open a few times. He's got a hell of a chin but not sure if he'll be able to take the same shots from GSP. 

On top of that if Hardy does look good on his feet he has to compete with GSP's wrestling, and GSP is an absolute monster for the weight class. The only person who can come close in size is Anthony Joshson.

Good performance by Hardy and happy to see a Brit contender in the mix, just hope he's going for a LONG training camp in prep for GSP because that guy is still the best in the division hands down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I, am puzzled by people doubting GSP's striking ability as well. Do some of you guys really think Hardy is the better striker than GSP? That is facepalm worthy. GSP is one of the best kickboxers in the UFC, are people forgetting about when he knocked down Thiago Alves in the stand up war?

Hardy really only has a punchers chance, he needs at least 2 or three fights before hes even close to taking on GSP, he shown lots of inexperience in the Swick fight.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Well done to Hardy but for goodness sake unless he gets a lucky shot in a'la serra he aint gonna stand a chance of winning. IS there a serious lack of challengers at WW?, this fight is way too early for Hardy, if anything Hardy really is 4-5 fights away. If the UFC seriously think Hardy is a contender then let him fight Fitch first, i love Hardy but i dont think the UFC is doing him any favours letting him fight GSP at this point in his career.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes! The fight I was most looking forward to and it was the perfect result.

This bout played out exactly how I thought it would. Hardy with the tighter stand-up and landing the better shots on his way to a decision win. I am a bit dissapointed that Hardy didn't finish Swick because he rocked him a few times but I can't complain too much. Swick was overrated coming into this fight. Sure, he's quite good but people who don't know Hardy thought that the American would outclass him. 

Dan Hardy and Semtex Daley ******* up Swick and Kampmann respectively, who were seen as the next in line for GSP. Love it. 

So Dan Hardy moves up through the rankings. Sherdog rated Swick at 6 in the WW division so Hardy overtakes him. They have Paulo Thiago at 5 as well and I think Hardy is better than him. The only people I think are better than Hardy in the division at the moment are Koscheck, Alves, Fitch and GSP. 

He also becomes the first Brit to get a title shot. Good times. Hopefully it's in England but it will probably be in the US.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Dan Hardy has a punchers chance more so than Serra did but GSP won't go there. I saw Hardy's expression when GSP was in the ring.... he knows he is going to take a 5 round ass woopin. Thats got to be an awful feeling knowing you are going to put your head in a meat grinder for five rounds ( Fitch, Alves, Penn...who are better than Hardy)

Mark


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

name goes here said:


> To the people saying it was a bad decision - the majority of the board thinks Hardy won, not because of the decision, because of the better striking.
> Having said that - all Hardy showed was that he fought smarter than Swick - *he didn't show any spectaculer striking and made plenty of mistakes. Largely this fight was about Swicks shortcomings. *
> I don't think Hardy is much of a threat to GSP. Hardy will be expecting the takedown, and will be as stubborn as he can be - but I don't see how he can stop it. On the feet too, GSP is just better. If Hardy has a better chin, I don't think it will save him anyway.


That really sums it up well I think


----------



## robbiebp (Dec 31, 2006)

Only thing wrong with Hardy's performance imo is he gave Swick too much respect, Hardy was clearly the better fighter and was afraid to finish him off when he had him rocked.

Was just too afraid of Swick's Quick. Other than that a fine performance, gave swick as good a fight as anyone else could have imo.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

It was a fair descision i think hardy won



i did not think cotoure won but thats a whole other debate


----------



## BringThePain. (Nov 15, 2009)

Dan Hardy was quality last night. His striking is improving everytime he fights, he also done well at not letting swick take him down.

Personally think its great that Hardy is getting a title shot (even if he isnt going to win). Sadly i dont see Hardy stopping GSP from taking him down and beating him up for 5 rounds. Ofcourse Hardy will have a punchers chance but he's up against one of the best fighters and athletes in this century so it doesnt look good for him.

I still think its a great fight for hardy though, he's 27 and getting a title fight this early in his UFC career and it will provide him with great experience for what to expect at the top, and i hope he really makes a fight of it and secertly hope he wins but im realistic so know it'll be GSP GnP all the way.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> Yes! The fight I was most looking forward to and it was the perfect result.
> 
> This bout played out exactly how I thought it would. Hardy with the tighter stand-up and landing the better shots on his way to a decision win. I am a bit dissapointed that Hardy didn't finish Swick because he rocked him a few times but I can't complain too much. Swick was overrated coming into this fight. Sure, he's quite good but people who don't know Hardy thought that the American would outclass him.
> 
> ...


I would also add Anthony Johnson, Paulo Thiago and Matt Hughes to the list of fighters that are better than Hardy.
Rumble would destroy Haardy standing and the other two would toy him on the ground.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The decision was good, but about all Hardy showed was a good chin. GSP's going to maul him.

Hardy's gonna talk a ton of shit pre-fight, and GSP's gonna toss him all over the place.

Swick should concentrate on strength training for a bit. He didn't seem strong enough for Hardy.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

limba said:


> I would also add Anthony Johnson, Paulo Thiago and Matt Hughes to the list of fighters that are better than Hardy.
> Rumble would destroy Haardy standing and the other two would toy him on the ground.


I think Hardy beats Paulo Thiago. And Matt Hughes, well that's a toss-up. I can definitely see Hardy catching Hughes with one of his powerful hooks as he is coming in and rocking him like Serra did. Unfortunately Serra didn't capitalise on that in their fight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hardy's going to tool GSP. 

Lol at Hughes and Paulo Thiago being better then Hardy. AJ...eh, who knows.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd put Hardy over Anthony. Anthony is stronger, but his striking is undisciplined, and Hardy is just a bit tighter.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

vandalian said:


> Swick should concentrate on strength training for a bit. He didn't seem strong enough for Hardy.


Quite amazing really, that Swick looked quite small for the division, and yet on the Ultimate Fighter season 1 he fought as a LHW. You'd think a guy that's dropped from 205 to 170 to fight would be one of the biggest fighters in the division, but he isn't.

Of course Hardy doesn't stand a massive chance of beating GSP, but I think he's being massively under-rated on here. He's experienced, has solid stand-up, a good chin, and he trains with some seriously good camps. He trains primarily at Team Rough House with Daley, Pearson, Winner, and a few of the other TUF 9 guys, he also trains at Wildcard boxing with Freddie Roach and has trained with Eddie Bravo. I think it's going to be a tougher fight for GSP than many are predicting.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

As a massive fan of Hardy I am very excited that he is going to be getting a title shot. However I'm a realist so I don't expect him to beat GSP. You don't expect anybody to, do you?

Maybe he could steal a round, maybe tag GSP with a few good punches. All I know is that Hardy is going to be training his ass off until the fight to give him the best possible chance of pulling off the upset.


----------



## Hotspur (May 28, 2009)

I hope hardy tags him with some good ones .GSP is far superior to him in all departments but it's a fight! anything can happen......
I dont want him to get too personnel with the insults ,it's fine taking the piss out of Marcus Davis but GSP...That's not right is it?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think he will. He wasn't disrespectful towards Swick, just a few jokes. Dan mentioned in his interviews that he highlighted some parts of Marcus's character that he could target before stepping into the cage with him, and that's why he was talking trash about him. It worked as well, very clever stuff from Hardy! I don't see Hardy talking trash about GSP.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

He won't trash talk, but he will probably do something similar to what he did with Swick and the "Runner-up" trophy. Funny but tasteful.

Then again GSP is such a legend that Hardy might just let things be.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I also think the way he trash talked Marcus was in a truthful way because in reality..it was. I just don't think the guy liked Marcus.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Swick looks like a tooth pick. I don't think the cutting is working out for him, he's better at 185 me tinks.

Hardy would be smart not to talk smack to GSP, because that's one strategy that will back fire. Look at Hughes, BJ, and Serra(2) as examples. And Angry GSP is one of the scariest mofos.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

It is crazy how a guy coming down from light-heavyweight a few years ago now looks small for the welterweight division.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

As I mentioned on the last page 

He wasn't a genuine LHW though tbh. Just too ******* lazy to drop a few pounds to make MW for the TUF show. Was weighing-in in the mid 190's iirc during that show. Don't know what it is, but I just don't like Mike Swick. Been talking down about him quite abit in the last week. Over-rated hack


----------

